# Pressure washer maintenance schedule/costs



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I am trying to update my pricing model for pressure washing and I'm having a hard time coming up with a cost per hour. It was easy with my van, I just figured how many miles I could get out of an oil change, gallon of diesel, set of tires, the van itself, a percentage for repairs, divided by the cost of each of those things and came up with a cost per mile. I don't know much about the recommended service schedule for small engines or pressure washer pumps, so I'm having a hard time putting a price per hour together. How many hours should I go between oil changes in the pump and motor? How many hours between rebuilding the pump? Or am I thinking about this wrong and there's a better way to do this? Thanks for any advice:notworthy:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

This is my pressure washer maintenance schedule.

Motor oil change: 100 hrs.
Pump oil change: 250 hrs
Pump rebuilds: 1000 hrs
Replace unloader: 500 hrs or once per season.

Antifreeze your pump at first frost or shortly thereafter and add sta-bil fuel conditioner as well. You should also blow out all your lines. Of course if you live in Florida, this doesn't apply.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> This is my pressure washer maintenance schedule.
> 
> Motor oil change: 100 hrs.
> Pump oil change: 250 hrs
> ...


/thread


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Ken,
Do you stop washing after the first frost? I have actually washed a house when there was still 18" of snow on the ground (not recommended, it's a long, sad story). I had hoped to be able to continue washing as long as the temp was above freezing. I live in Connecticut if that helps at all.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Ken,
> Do you stop washing after the first frost? I have actually washed a house when there was still 18" of snow on the ground (not recommended, it's a long, sad story). I had hoped to be able to continue washing as long as the temp was above freezing. I live in Connecticut if that helps at all.


For the most part, After a few house washes in mid-late November we call it a wrap. I can pull a truck out of storage and do a job myself if needed but that happens rarely.. usually when someone is selling their house or had a disaster.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

wow, it is a race from mid september to when they start hanging the Christmas lights. I have annuals that get PISSED if I make them wait to put up their lights. I have to stay on top of calls that fall in my lap so I do not block my annuals.

Nobody wants to light up a dirty house?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good market to be in eh Peerless.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Roof Cleaning said:


> wow, it is a race from mid september to when they start hanging the Christmas lights. I have annuals that get PISSED if I make them wait to put up their lights. I have to stay on top of calls that fall in my lap so I do not block my annuals.
> 
> Nobody wants to light up a dirty house?


That's the campaign I run from after halloween til the first week of December. 

Don't Decorate A Dirty House!


----------

